# Italian Campaign



## klia_m (18 Aug 2001)

Is anyone aware of any good reference books covering the history of the Italian campaign or of any books that give a history of the various Canadian regiments that fought in Italy?


----------



## RCA (18 Aug 2001)

The official history is a little dry but covers everthing - Official History of the Canadian Army in World War Two Volumn II - The Canadians in Italy 1943-1945 by LCol GWL Nicholson. I‘m not sure where you can get a copy, but I‘m sure someone on this site will know. There is aslo a Vol III about the European Campaign. It has excellent maps and an index of all the Canadian units that fought there.

On  13 Jul 44 the 1st LAA Regt RCA was converted to infantry and became the Lanmark and Renfrew Regt which was part of the 12 Infantry Bde, 5th Canadian Armoured Division. (by coincidence, my battery was part of the division artillery) I took this right out of the history.

Others books are "The Regiment" by Farley Mowat about the Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment ; a book bt Strome Galloway (can‘t remember the title) about the RCR; and a book that has just came out about the battle for Ortona.


----------



## reg1 (18 Aug 2001)

another book you can try is "DUCIMUS" THE REGIMENTS OF THE CANADIAN INFANTRY.  compiled by MAJOR MICHAEL MITCHELL,CD.  THE BLACK WATCH(ROYAL HIGHLAND REGIMENT) OF CANADA.   isbn o-9696421-0-5    hope that helps    ubique


----------



## Bill Alexander (19 Aug 2001)

Not quite sure exactly what you are looking for in histories. Almost all of the Canadian regiments that served in Italy have published histories. Unfortunately some of these are hard to find and expensive. An excellent overall history of the Italian campaign for Canadians is Daniel Dancocks The D-Day Dodgers. His book explains the campaign from the highest strategic levels to experiences in the slit trench all from the Canadian perspective. 
In response to your post about the L&R Scots, I don‘t think there is an official history.
If you are looking for books try  http://www.abebooks.com/  .


----------



## rcrman (20 Aug 2001)

One of Strome‘s books I believe is called "The Road to Ortona". Most of these books on the RCR can be ordered from the Regimental HQ Kit Shop in London, Ontario.


----------



## klia_m (22 Sep 2001)

Thanks so much for your help!  I can see I now have some reading to do .... I really appreciate everyone‘s help!  I think everyone is correct concerning the fact that there doesn‘t appear to be an actual regimental history for the L&R‘s....I‘m just back from vacation and checked things out while on base in Petawawa and at their museum in Pembrook.  

For any history buffs, the 7th Canadian Medium Regiment, R.C.A. did in fact publish a Regimental history for the years of 1939-45.  A summary of this history can now be found on-line at the following site:  www2.magma.ca/~jburwash/7thmed.htm
This is a pretty good site which even includes a listing of those who served in the regiment during WW2, a sample OP Log and a photo.

Thanks again!


----------



## armchair (10 Feb 2006)

One other book by Farley Mowat is (And No Birds Sang) I thick I got title right.


----------



## 3rd Herd (10 Feb 2006)

Armchair:
there are several reports on the Italian Campaign written by eithier Stacey or Nicholson at:http://www.forces.ca/hr/dhh/history_archives/engraph/ahq_e.asp?cat=1
Some are just a couple of pages and some are in the hundreds. Hope it helps.
Cheers


----------



## bick (10 Feb 2006)

Anything by Mark ZUELKE.  He has written, Gothic Line, Ortona and Liri Valley.  These are all about Cdn soldiers in Italy and Sicily.  I bought my copies at Chapters.

Very good reading.  Hope this helps.

Jay


----------



## AmmoTech90 (17 Feb 2006)

A fairly long book, The D-Day Dodgers, by Dan Dancocks has some good information.  If I recall correctly it is not the easiest read (doesn't flow well) but has some good info.

D


----------



## true canadian (17 Feb 2006)

http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/remembers/sub.cfm?source=history/secondwar/Italy http://archives.radio-canada.ca/IDD-1-71-1471/conflict_war/italian_campaign/
http://www.pc.gc.ca/canada/proj/cci/index_e.asp



Here is some good links on the Italian campaign


----------



## parkie (3 Mar 2006)

hello lads
so good to see that many of you keep the memory of the past,I know the boys who didn't come home would say thanks too!
if  any have a questions about the italian campaign, I will try to answer has best I can 
   A C (parkie)
H16368
1st division
PPCLI 1939-1945


----------



## Michael Dorosh (3 Mar 2006)

klia_m said:
			
		

> Is anyone aware of any good reference books covering the history of the Italian campaign or of any books that give a history of the various Canadian regiments that fought in Italy?



Daniel Dancocks book D-Day Dodgers is the most readable and the most interesting - heartily recommended.

As for regimental histories, try here

http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/mediawiki-1.5.5/index.php?title=Unit_Histories:_Second_World_War


----------



## Tracker 23A (3 Mar 2006)

Graham, Dominick and Bidwell, Shelford.  _Tug of War: The Battle for Italy 1943-45_.  Pen and Sword Military Classics.  2004.

Is perhaps one of the best books out there and is used in many universities.

Currently at the University of New Brunswick, Lee Windsor is teaching a course named "The Italian Campaign" and uses this as one of his books.  His Doctoral Theses was on the Italian campaign.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (3 Mar 2006)

Tracker 23A said:
			
		

> Graham, Dominick and Bidwell, Shelford.  _Tug of War: The Battle for Italy 1943-45_.  Pen and Sword Military Classics.  2004.
> 
> Is perhaps one of the best books out there and is used in many universities.



How much of it is Canadian content, though?

EDIT - just noticed the original post is from 2001. OOPS.


----------



## reccecrewman (7 Mar 2006)

"THE PATRICIA'S - THE PROUD HISTORY OF A FIGHTING REGIMENT" by David J. Bercuson is an excellent read coving the PPCLI's illustrious hostory. With specific reference to your question, the chapters covering the Italian Campaign are very informative, easy to read and just plain enjoyable to a history lover.

Odd, I know - a black hatter recommending a book on an Infantry Regiment, but the book is fantastic.


----------

